# Anyone replace an optical sensor in the Bachmann K-27?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to replace one of the optical sensors in the B' K-27. Anyone done this? 

The end of the cylinder where the sensor is housed is easily removed, but it looks like the sensor is screwed in and I don't think I can get the screws out with just the end of the cylinder off. Based on the diagram on the bachmann site it appears the cylinder is just one piece?

 diagram


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The sensor board slides out. 
Going to flog it even though it's dead, huh? 
You may need to remove the boiler to access the wires to push them out and pull them in. 
The front wall of the cylinder assembly comes off, but if I recall, you have to remove the front frame piece to get it off. 

I clean them up by removing all that extraneous crXp anyway, so they've all come apart that far.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I didn't realize they slide out. I'll give it a tug. I've got the boiler apart so I'm good there. 

No flogging yet, Bachmann is sending me a replacement so I'll swap it out.


----------

